# Good clean movie recommendations



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Can anybody make some recommendations on good clean movies. I am finding it increasingly difficult to find movies for rent that are good, clean and not full of swearing.
Maybe they don't make them. Maybe I am asking for to much.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

There's tons of great films that that "clean". I recommend you look at films from the 60s and 70s. The 70s was the best decade for film, ever, in my humble opinion. Off the top of my head:

Comedies:

American Graffiti
Billy Elliott
The Princess Bride
Forrest Gump
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Dr. Strangelove
Groundhog Day
Private Benjamin
Tootsie
The Apartment
The Party

Drama:

The Great Santini
To Kill a Mockingbird
Failsafe
12 Angry Men
One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Rocky
Amadeus


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

The Spanish Prisoner (1997)

Note: Mamet is known for an incredible use of expletives (see "Glengarry Glen Ross") but it seems that in "The Spanish Prisoner" he consciously tried to avoid anything that would be considered "bad language" - it is a convoluted conspiracy thriller where no one says anything "bad"

Glengarry Glen Ross (1992)

Glengarry Glen Ross is the other end of the spectrum - the "F" word is used like a comma.

It is an interesting contrast - both coming from the same writer (Steve Martin has an interesting supporting role in Spanish Prisoner too.)

You could also look for : Searching for Bobby Fischer (1993)

Or reach back into the 1950's and earlier for some great stuff - check out 

Du rififi chez les hommes (1955)

Or anything by Dassin
Jules Dassin

Watch out - Rififi is being remade with Al Pacino... I bet there's going to be swearing in the new version!


Ace in the Hole (1951)

or anything by Billy Wilder

Billy Wilder

The remake of this is about to be released:
The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)

And I always enjoy watching this:
Never Cry Wolf (1983)


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

The Apartment as a comedy??

Pretty grim movie, even though Shirley MacLaine is to fall in love with.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input,
I will definitely check those out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't forget "WALL-E".

I was going to suggest "[URL="http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/once/]"Once"[/URL] but it's rated 'R'. A great film none the less. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sitting Bull:

Check out "August Rush", you'll love it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

2001 Space Odyssey, also 2010.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Atonement is a really good drama-romance movie.


----------



## medic03 (Aug 2, 2005)

Although it is not out on DVD yet, The Secret Life of Bees is a good movie - adult content but without gratuitous swearing, violence.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

iJohnHenry said:


> The Apartment as a comedy??
> 
> Pretty grim movie, even though Shirley MacLaine is to fall in love with.


I don't think it was grim at all. Jack Lemmon's situation is amusing. There is plenty of comedic dialog (eg. the nosey neighbours). Shirley MacLaine's character is sad but her ending is happy.

The Apartment (1960) - Awards

It surprises me that Hollywood has not ruined the film with a remake.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I can't recall any swearing in No Country For Old Men ( there must have been some). A good choice if you want your cuss-free ultraviolence.

Howards End, Remains Of The Day, A Passage To India. All proper-like, and fine films. Period pieces seem to be less offensive in general, language wise.

I am reminded of the all-cuss short version of The Big Lebowski.
YouTube - The Big Lebowski Short Version


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I kind of liked Big Fish (2003)


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fellfromtree said:


> Howard's End, Remains Of The Day, A Passage To India. All proper-like, and fine films. Period pieces seem to be less offensive in general, language wise.


Sure, great films if you're having trouble sleeping. Add "French Lieutenant's Woman" to that list. I slept through 85% of it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, there's absolutely no shortage of films with little or no swearing in them -- you just have to look past the "mainstream" flicks.

Another avenue of low-swearing but intelligent films are documentaries. One of my all-time favourites is Spellbound (2003, not to be confused with the Alfred Hitchcock classic) that tells the tale of some schoolkids from all walks of life as they prepare for and compete in the Scripps-Howard National Spelling Bee. I swear, you'll be on the edge of your seat.

As mentioned above, anything by Pixar (WALL•E is a good starting point, but they're all classics) is miles above the pap Dreamworks puts out when it comes to computer-animated flicks.

PS. Perhaps now is the time to revisit or discover some classics you missed out on when they first came around. For example, try one of Branaugh's Shakespeare movies, or reach back to Sir Laurence Olivier's versions. Depression-era comedies might be eerily relevant again  , and silent-movie classics such as "Metropolis" are just as thrilling today as they were then, and completely without swearing!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This thread got me to thinking of yet another old classic that is still enjoyable with Lemmon and MacLaine and no bad language would be "Irma La Douce".


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep them coming guy's and gal's.
Neat to see what others have seen.
Some of those old black and white classic are fantastic.
Maltese falcon. Boggy movies, Edward G. Robinson etc...


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Triplets of Belleville- I believe it's rated PG for brief nudity (a boob)
Tampopo/A Taxing Woman-Juzo Itami
Paprika- PG-
anything by Hayao Miyazaki-My Neighbour Totoro, Spirited Away, Howl's castle
and for something different- Pom Poko-about a bunch of raccoon dogs

John B


----------

